# Previsão Sazonal / Desejos - Primavera 2009



## algarvio1980 (28 Fev 2009 às 14:04)

Bom, está na altura de abrir um tópico com as nossas previsões Sazonais ou Desejos para a Primavera de 2009.


----------



## Lightning (28 Fev 2009 às 14:11)

Gostava de ter uma Primavera quentinha, cheia de trovoadas poderosas e "secas". 

Desejo ainda alguns temporais e precipitação q.b.  ou bastantes depressões vindas de sul e que tragam bastante animação. Também serve


----------



## miguel (28 Fev 2009 às 14:14)

O meu desejo é simples ou então não  tempo ameno e muitas trovoadas principalmente em Abril e Maio


----------



## meteo (28 Fev 2009 às 19:25)

O meu desejo é de uma primavera diversificada..
Alguns dias de calor bons para umas idas á praia,intercalados com dias de trovoada espectacular e chuva forte..Nada de muitos dias de sol com nortada a partir das 2 ou dias de chuva fraca..É tempo desinteressante


----------



## Veterano (28 Fev 2009 às 20:20)

meteo disse:


> O meu desejo é de uma primavera diversificada..
> Alguns dias de calor bons para umas idas á praia,intercalados com dias de trovoada espectacular e chuva forte..Nada de muitos dias de sol com nortada a partir das 2 ou dias de chuva fraca..É tempo desinteressante



Ora nem mais Para quem vive junto ao mar, é mesmo este o melhor desejo


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 21:55)

Bem, eu já não vou pedir nem sonhar com nada porque já sei o que nos espera, será muita nortada e AA, nada de mais, será um período interessante onde terá pouco de Primavera, essencialmente por parte das trovoadas que serão escassas  coitadas estão em extinção.

P.S-Peço imensa desculpa de estar sempre a enterrar as trovoadas, mas é que o cenário mais provável é que não as vá haver (escassas) este ano.


----------



## thunderboy (28 Fev 2009 às 22:22)

Mário Barros disse:


> Bem, eu já não vou pedir nem sonhar com nada porque já sei o que nos espera, será muita nortada e AA, nada de mais, será um período interessante onde terá pouco de Primavera, essencialmente por parte das trovoadas que serão escassas  coitadas estão em extinção.
> 
> P.S-Peço imensa desculpa de estar sempre a enterrar as trovoadas, mas é que o cenário mais provável é que não as vá haver (escassas) este ano.



Muito escassas.......


----------



## Lousano (28 Fev 2009 às 23:00)

Só peço calor e muita chuva... "mai nada"!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2009 às 23:01)

thunderboy disse:


> Muito escassas.......



Isso são trovoadas ?? para mim são cagadelas de pombo  isso foi mais uma daquelas situações tipicas totalmente isoladas.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Mar 2009 às 10:28)

thunderboy disse:


> melhor que nada para tirar a barriga de fome



 previsão sazonal/desejos - primavera 2009


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Mar 2009 às 15:08)

Resumindo:  A Primavera de 2009 vai ser uma Primavera normal e seca em que as temperaturas serão normais para a época nos meses de Março e Abril e um Maio frio, quanto à precipitação vai ser uma estação seca, em que o mês de Maio poderá ser chuvoso devido às famosas trovoadas de Maio, em que será um mês com muita instabilidade mas frio.

*Março 2009*: Mês com temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente superiores à média e precipitação na média ou abaixo da média.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre - 0.1ºC a 0.5ºC

*Precipitação*: 20 mm e os 40 mm


*Abril 2009*: Mês com temperaturas normais ou ligeiramente superiores à média e precipitação  na média ou abaixo da média.


*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre os -0.2ºC e os 0.5ºC.


*Precipitação*: 20 mm e os 40 mm


*Maio 2009*: Mês com  temperaturas abaixo do normal  e precipitação na média ou acima.

*Temperaturas*: anomalia entre -0.6ºC e os -0.1ºC

*Precipitação*: 25 mm e os 50 mm 


*Nota*: São previsões previstas somente para o Algarve

Nota 2: Tentem manter o tema e não fujam para comentários fora do contexto como alguns membros fizeram.


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 20:34)

João Soares disse:


> Podes dizer a vontade, mas não é preciso exagerares como tu fizeste.
> 
> Para isso dizia que queria AA,AA,AA,AA,AA,AA,AA,AA,AA e mais AA ´
> 
> ...



A verdade é que o tópico foi aberto com a componente de apenas DESEJOS, se calhar devia ter sido DESEJOS REALISTAS


----------



## thunderboy (1 Mar 2009 às 21:33)

Apaguei quase todos os meus posts.
Peço desculpa a alguns dos membros que ficaram descontentes com o que postei.


----------



## João Soares (1 Mar 2009 às 21:45)

Como referi a bocado, temos que pensar duas vezes antes de escrevermos ou falarmos 
E não começar a disparatar por aí fora 

Assim, sejam moderados e não digam parvoíces como foi a bocado


----------



## Veterano (1 Mar 2009 às 21:52)

João Soares disse:


> Como referi a bocado, temos que pensar duas vezes antes de escrevermos ou falarmos
> E não começar a disparatar por aí fora
> 
> Assim, sejam moderados e não digam parvoíces como foi a bocado



Acho que se está a tornar necessário criar um tópico onde possamos dar largas à nossa imaginação e, como se costuma dizer, desopilar

Vamos é manter a calma e a compostura nos tópicos onde sabemos que nos observam e acreditam


----------



## Loureso (1 Mar 2009 às 21:55)

Olá a todos

Observei que as trovoadas estão numa posição elevada em termos de desejos para esta Primavera. Quanto a mim devo dizer que não poderia estar mais de acordo.
Muito sol mas também alguma chuva, e claro trovoadas qb como seria típico da estação!
As saudades já são muitas.


----------



## Hazores (1 Mar 2009 às 22:59)

boa noite

segundo os ditados populares, dizem que se a lua nova se apresentar deitada, marinheiro em pé, ou seja mau tempo, e que se tiver casa cheia, ou seja aparecer o circulo da lua, irá trazer chuva, por esta razão espero que lá para o fim de março essetempo chegue,a ver vamos.

por enquanto para a próxima semana temos o anticiclone a fazer juz ao nome, ou seja o seu centro vai estar por cima dos Açores.


----------

